# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  Francia: sector apícola busca ayuda para compensar las malas cosechas

## Polinizaciones

*La Unión Nacional de Apicultores Franceses (Unaf) solicitó ayuda financiera extraordinaria por las malas cosechas de miel.*La Unión sostiene que las cosechas de miel disminuyeron este año entre 50 y 80% en varias regiones, como en Paca, Rhône-Alpes, Midi-Pyrénées y Languedoc-Roussillon. Sólo el oeste del país parece haberse salvado.Este año la producción nacional es la más baja de nuestra historia, indicó la Unaf en un comunicado de prensa, responsabilizando a la intoxicación recurrente que diezman las colmenas y las catastróficas condiciones climáticas para las abejas.Según la Unaf, para que la industria sobreviva, el Ministro de Agricultura deberá implementar medidas de ayuda financiera, pero advierten que los apicultores franceses no quedarán satisfechos con medidas irrisorias e ineficientes como en 2013, o con simples declaraciones de intenciones.   www.polinizaciones.comTemas similares: España: investigan abejas autóctonas para mejorar el sector apícola Artículo: Sector agrario canalizará ayuda a afectados por heladas y sequía en Arequipa Artículo: Sector agrario canalizará ayuda a afectados por heladas y sequía en Arequipa Malas Noticias , Ayuda !!! Malas Prácticas Laborales perjudicarían TLC Perú  EE.UU.

----------

